# Challenge:Artistic/Cool/Funky Makeup--Inspired by NiecyPiecy



## Jessica (Aug 15, 2005)

niecypiecy posted a thread in the Say Cheese Forum that is rather inspiring---Thanks niecypiecy!!!  Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7768

So, rather than showing us what cool/funky/artistic makeup that others have done.....let's see your personal best!!!  What creations would you like to share with us?!?!?


----------



## user4 (Aug 15, 2005)

OOOH, ILL DEF TRY THIS!!! I LIKE IT


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Aug 15, 2005)

i'll be doing this soon


----------



## niecypiecy (Aug 15, 2005)

cool - glad I could help with a challenge theme


----------



## Sanne (Aug 16, 2005)

the green thing is supposed to be a snake


----------



## Joke (Aug 16, 2005)

OMG Sanne, that are the most beautiful red lips ever!!!! What did you use?

Very inspirational!


----------



## Sanne (Aug 16, 2005)

it's v-red lipgloss from MAC


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 16, 2005)

mmm V-Red. hot lips, hot picture!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 16, 2005)

um WHOA nelly those lips are FAB!!!!!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 16, 2005)

I call this the *EXTREMELY* doe-eyed look lol not for the timid. Based on some runway looks.

Face: Covergirl powder (yup I'm cheap), MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: MAC Cultured l/g

Eyes: A whole lotta MAC White Frost e/s, Blacktied e/s, and the lashes were drawn on with a lip brush and Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara











Here's one I did awhile ago... glossy black eyes:

MAC BlackTied e/s, Clear lipglass, MAC Russian Red l/g


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 16, 2005)

sugarash that is SUCH an adorable look!  It gives you those big doe eyes!

Edit- I cant tell, are your lower lashes just mascara, drawn on, or fake?


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks! Sorry, they are drawn on with a lipbrush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will edit my original post  to say what I used!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 17, 2005)

wow, those are great sanne and sugar ash.  I didn't even recognize it was you in the second, black shadow look.  Very hot.  I said on the other post that I liked the doe-eyed look, too.  It looks like Twiggy, big time!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 18, 2005)

ohh sugarash i love the 2nd one


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks ladies! The second one is a little scary lol but it definetly was a challenge.  It was hard to get off too!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW Sanne, Ash...you guys effin rock!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

umm WOWWWWW! sanne and ash ... AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

UM... WOW.  Speechless really ( and that's a first )  great work gals.


----------



## anuy (Aug 20, 2005)

people ALWAYS tell me i look like a japanese doll/anime/cartoon character/gwen stefani's harajuku girls... so, i was inspired to do this:






and to make myself REALLY look like a cartoon character....


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 20, 2005)

Woooow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that! Tres creative! You look just like one!


----------



## Minnie Girl* (Aug 20, 2005)

^ OMG that is sooo incredible!!! u look awesome! i love it!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Aug 20, 2005)

WoW!!!! I really like this.  Its kinda hard to look at b/c its so bright (and usually light doesnt bother me at all).. but i dont know if you did it on purpose or not b/c it does match the look.  I still <3 it tho.  Im new to this and Ive seen you a cpl times.. your just fukkin adorable!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow you all are so creative!! Nice work ladies!!!


----------



## JoyC (Aug 30, 2005)

Anuy~ Can u post what u've used? thx a bunch!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 19, 2005)

great pics.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

pretty look...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I have some old ones that belong here I guess!!



















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../halloween.jpg


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Well I have some old ones that belong here I guess!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/HPIM7241.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../fantasy11.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...andraBlue2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...phire/BLUE.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../halloween.jpg_

 





 WOW they ALL look great girl!!!!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 22, 2006)

Miss Pumpkin - I love the last one! It reminds me of Death from _The Sandman_ by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## nobella (Feb 4, 2006)

woh very cool


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Feb 4, 2006)

I love that fake stitching on the mouth... so artistic, and yes I'm twisted... it's hot


----------



## JesusShaves (Feb 15, 2006)

i've wanted to post a fotd... i dont really take any fotd anymore, i only have real old ones... sheer laze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but i have some stuff i thought would go here... its pretty old too :\... hope thats ok!





my lil bro, as puck from a midsummer nights dream





not me, Titainia





umm she was one of the lovers lol!

just some things that were sheer indugence











one of ME... 









these are so badly out of focus... since i was holding the 'backdrop' with one hand and balancing towards the light while trying to take the pics with the other hand LOL!


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_one of ME... 









these are so badly out of focus... since i was holding the 'backdrop' with one hand and balancing towards the light while trying to take the pics with the other hand LOL!_

 





   Holy moley.  These ones blew my socks off.  Great job!!!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 16, 2006)

thats great sugarash!


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

I love Anuy's.  That's adorable


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Well I have some old ones that belong here I guess!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/HPIM7241.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../fantasy11.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...andraBlue2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...phire/BLUE.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3.../halloween.jpg_

 

So pretty!!!! i love it


----------



## Femme Noir (May 3, 2006)




----------



## dollbabybex (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_







_

 
LOVE these so much... wish you could do my makeup like the top one on this saturday!!ha ha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously... i love them xx


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

*Femme Noir*
WOW, i love the looks especially the blue one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-nessa


----------



## julievdveer (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_










the green thing is supposed to be a snake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is too cool!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2006)

Well, here are some of my more funky looks- some of you might have seen some of these before, but I posted them all together for those who might have missed them.




































Those are some of my more funky looks.  Some of you probably have already seen many of them, but I thought I would post them here for those who might have missed them.


----------



## Colorqueen (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_















_

 

What fun!  I love your creativity!


----------



## inlucesco (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_i've wanted to post a fotd... i dont really take any fotd anymore, i only have real old ones... sheer laze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but i have some stuff i thought would go here... its pretty old too :\... hope thats ok!





my lil bro, as puck from a midsummer nights dream_

 
This one is my favorite - you captured the character of Puck PERFECTLY!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 6, 2006)

Here's an old one from me, as most of you know I am notoriously lazy and never do my whole face or fix my hair so it's only eyes.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I call this the *EXTREMELY* doe-eyed look lol not for the timid. Based on some runway looks.

Face: Covergirl powder (yup I'm cheap), MAC NW30 concealer, NARS Orgasm blush

Lips: MAC Cultured l/g

Eyes: A whole lotta MAC White Frost e/s, Blacktied e/s, and the lashes were drawn on with a lip brush and Blacktrack fluidliner, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara











Here's one I did awhile ago... glossy black eyes:

MAC BlackTied e/s, Clear lipglass, MAC Russian Red l/g














_

 


OMFG! The eyes on the first pic reminds me of Twiggy, Second pic  straight off the run ways, ummm magazine something anyhow love both looks


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwwesomeness


----------



## Funsizenotshort (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh my gosh you guys are doing so good!


----------



## Funsizenotshort (Apr 18, 2007)

*edit, pics not working so great*


----------

